# Found push pole - Glades near Everglades city



## JC Designs

Man, starting to look like folks are storing their poles backwards!


----------



## JC Designs

Kudos for you trying to locate the owner! Good karma comin’ your way!


----------



## Scott

JC Designs said:


> Man, starting to look like folks are storing their poles backwards!


Which way is backwards? I’ve owned flats boats since the early 80s. I’ve had a Maverick, Wind River Skiff, and my Hewes Redfisher (since 1995). Always towed and ran with the pointy end forward. Never lost a pole with thousands of miles towing, and thousands of hours running.


----------



## JC Designs

Scott said:


> Which way is backwards? I’ve owned flats boats since the early 80s. I’ve had a Maverick, Wind River Skiff, and my Hewes Redfisher (since 1995). Always towed and ran with the pointy end forward. Never lost a pole with thousands of miles towing, and thousands of hours running.


I prefer the fork forward, some have better luck than others but with the fork forward it won’t grab in the water and pull out.


----------



## crl.wms

Scott said:


> Which way is backwards? I’ve owned flats boats since the early 80s. I’ve had a Maverick, Wind River Skiff, and my Hewes Redfisher (since 1995). Always towed and ran with the pointy end forward. Never lost a pole with thousands of miles towing, and thousands of hours running.


Fork forward is the low risk correct way to store. If your pole is stiff, bent significantly in the holders or snug in the holders unlikely to matter. Hit a big wake and the fork end gets caught it can pull the pole right off the boat. Or a limb in a creek.


----------



## Zika

Mine is always stored fork forward now. Learned my lesson the hard way. 2X


----------



## crboggs

Fork forward...had one ripped right out of the back of the boat when I was running my 181...crossed a wake and saw a flash of white out of the corner of my eye and it was gone...luckily it floated and I was able to circle back around and grab it...


----------



## mwolaver

Flip: "fork forward...because I said so".

BTW, props to the OP. Not many would bother to find the owner. Good on 'ya.


----------



## anytide

fork forward, short lanyard to bow cleat or winch stand when traveling.


----------



## Scott

When I picked up my Hewes from Joel’s in Ft. Laud. The pole was almost straight in the holders. My first trip to Flamingo it popped out several times. I went to the moonlighter web page and their mounting instructions said to install the front and mid holder, put the push pole on and put a bend in the pole until you feel it “push back” , Mark that spot and install the third holder there. I did that and never had a problem again in 25 years of running that boat. I don’t leave the pole on the boat when not in use, I don’t know if it would take a set.


----------



## Mark H

All good posts. I don't see a negative to fork forward so I'm thinking why not. Plus Flip said it.


----------



## Sublime

Mark H said:


> All good posts. I don't see a negative to fork forward so I'm thinking why not. Plus Flip said it.



Some will say if you stuff the bow at speed with the fork forward "bad things" can happen. I always had mine fork forward though.


----------



## FlyBy

anytide said:


> fork forward, short lanyard to bow cleat or winch stand when traveling.


This.


----------



## Bigbugin




----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies

Honestly my biggest pet peeve on the boat is when a buddy is poling and racks the pole in the holders with the fork facing aft...


----------



## LowHydrogen

Sublime said:


> Some will say if you stuff the bow at speed with the fork forward "bad things" can happen. I always had mine fork forward though.


I heard if you stuff the bow at speed all kinds of bad things definitely happen LOL

Fork fwd for me, although the only push pole I've lost was point fwd and only clipped in the pole caddy on the platform, when I had an ADHD moment decided to forget it and make a run across the bay in rough water....


----------



## Zika

Poles will take a set or permanent bend if they are stored under tension for extended periods. 

My V Marine spool holders have slots for bungees. Have gotten into the habit whenever moving of clipping at least the center one to make sure the pole stays put.


----------



## ERK

Bigbugin said:


> View attachment 132262


That's what I do...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005LFOHNA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lemaymiami

I've lost poles on the road and on the water... Very bad feeling when you get where you're going and realize that pushpole didn't make it with you... These days before I head down the road each of my old Moonlighter clips has an auxiliary bungee cord wrapped over the pole and clipped into place.. At least I'm trying...

Good stuff to anyone finding a pole and trying to find it's owner...


----------



## georgiadrifter

I may get a patent for my “pushpole condom.” The “condom” is a short piece of PVC pipe with a cap. Pipe insulation inside for a snug fit. A short piece of rope looped over the rear pushpole Mount...keeps it from sliding rearward (only used when boat is on the trailer.) I also wrap a zip tie around each mount.


----------



## flyclimber

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 135204
> View attachment 135198
> I may get a patent for my “pushpole condom.” The “condom” is a short piece of PVC pipe with a cap. Pipe insulation inside for a snug fit. A short piece of rope looped over the rear pushpole Mount...keeps it from sliding rearward (only used when boat is on the trailer.) I also wrap a zip tie around each mount.


That looks really good! Way better than my yellow microfiber rag with a hair tie.


----------



## crboggs

georgiadrifter said:


> I may get a patent for my “pushpole condom.” The “condom” is a short piece of PVC pipe with a cap. Pipe insulation inside for a snug fit. A short piece of rope looped over the rear pushpole Mount...keeps it from sliding rearward (only used when boat is on the trailer.) I also wrap a zip tie around each mount.


Genius.


----------



## Mako 181

LOST A FEW - BROKE A FEW

In my Jon Boat the home made bow holder was a piece of 1 1/2 CPC pipe that it went thru. The foot had to go aft with that design. Did not stand a chance the day I clipped the mangroves in Hells Bay @ 25 MPH. 

Got a replacement for that one and got to Ft Myers one morning and Where Is My Pole is the game that we played that morning.
Alligator Alley I guess - No Idea

Got the Mako 181 and run it with the foot facing forward in pop up pole holders. Did hit a big wake one day in Stuart and it flew off. It floated and I got it back and now I secure it with one tie wrap. 

Oh Yeah - Snapped one into 2 pieces one afternoon staked out in Snake Bight. Had a hard tide running and a good bow in it. I think that it was actually against a big rock and it broke. Able to fix that one and later gave it to a friend. 

But I do run it with foot forward.


----------



## Mako 181

crboggs said:


> Genius.


You may need a flashing yellow light on that one.
FHP says it is to long. 
LOL


----------



## Drifter

I put the fork forward, but don't attach it in anyway. Drove it from Montana to Florida twice that way......but Im the risk it for the biscuit type.


----------



## walkercope

I don't have a push pole yet but do have a power pole anchor on my boat that clips into two rubber clips. I've used zip ties but I really like using gear ties with the loop end instead. Plan to use them to hold down my future push pole too.


----------



## mwolaver

[QUOTE="Oh Yeah - Snapped one into 2 pieces one afternoon staked out in Snake Bight. Had a hard tide running and a good bow in it. I think that it was actually against a big rock and it broke. Able to fix that one and later gave it to a friend." 
[/QUOTE]
Always stake out with the pole at an angle just a bit above the straight line to your tie off....


----------



## CKEAT

Bigbugin said:


> View attachment 132262


This is what I use with a touch of sea deck in renzetti holders. Pole is stuck in there!


----------

